# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "I Am Mother", thriller sci-fi film, Grant Sputore, 2019, USA

## Airicist

"I Am Mother" on Wikipedia

"I Am Mother" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Hilary Swank will star in 'I Am Mother'

Published on Oct 18, 2017




> Hilary Swank will star in the new sci-fi thriller 'I Am Mother'. The 43-year-old actress has signed up to the forthcoming blockbuster - based on a unique mother-daughter concept thought up by the talented director Grant Sputore and writer Michael Lloyd Green - alongside leading lady Clara Rugaard. Speaking to Variety, Sputore said of Swank's signing to the movie: "It is a privilege to welcome Hilary Swank to our film.

----------


## Airicist

Article "I Am Mother review: Taut sci-fi chiller with a robot that's one bad mama"
Hillary Swank stars in this tense, strikingly shot film from Sundance 2019. The flick evokes Alien, as daughter and mechanoid mama face off over the future of the human race.

by Richard Trenholm
January 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

I AM MOTHER | Official Trailer | Netflix

Published on May 9, 2019




> She'll keep you safe. Watch I AM MOTHER on Netflix June 7, 2019.
> 
> A sci-fi thriller about a teenage girl (Clara Rugaard), who is the first of a new generation of humans to be raised by Mother (Rose Byrne), a robot designed to repopulate the earth after the extinction of humankind. But the pair’s unique relationship is threatened when an injured stranger (Hilary Swank) arrives with news that calls into question everything Daughter has been told about the outside world and her Mother’s intentions.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes of Weta Workshop's 'I Am Mother' Robot!

Published on Jun 11, 2019




> Adam meets the titular character from the new film 'I Am Mother', and surprisingly, this robot is actually an incredible practical costume fabricated by Weta Workshop. Luke Hawker, the lead on the build who also performed as Mother, shows us how this complex suit works and what it takes to transform into a mechanical character.

----------

